
Spokane vs. the Border Patrol - HN-Censorship
https://theintercept.com/2019/12/10/border-patrol-greyhound-buses-spokane/
======
larnmar
Speaking as someone who has spent his fair share of both time and money going
through the correct legal process to reside in the US, I am fully in favour of
the vigorous enforcement of US immigration law, but... if they’re so often
present there and have only managed to arrest 77 people in an entire year, it
seems like the same law enforcement effort would be better spent elsewhere.

It would be trivially easy to arrest 77 illegals in a single day with a single
raid on a single sketchy farm, or by trolling outside a couple of Home Depots.

